# 21st b-day last night, hangover this morning



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Ugh, what can you do to cure a hangover??? I'm still a little sloshed this morning, but this headache is gettin to me!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

(yelling real loud)*Have you tried a cup of coffee yet*


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ooh my head!! don't yell so loud! hahah... nope not coffee... water... lots and lots of water.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

have a shot of vodka


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

lol first off happy birthday!

Second my birthday is tomorrow the 3rd, im turning 23.

Third gatorade helps but the best thing is sleep!!!!!! And if you cant sleep because your at work/ school or whatever, just think about all the fun you had last night


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh is this better? :fun:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

gatorade sounds good... mmmm Now I have a craving for it, good suggestion!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

the best way to prevent hangover is not to drink  .
though it isn't that much fun..


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

it would have been quite a night if it lasted this long, so this may be a lil late. so for future reference, ive heard quite a few things about this.

ive heard different things in drinks will give you worse hangovers, not just the amount of alcohol. like vodka causing a worse hangover than gin, and red whine is worse than white. some people blame sugar, which would explain champagne causing a nast hangover, which some people think.

some think hangovers cause headaches because they restrict flow to the brain, or alcohol dehydrates you.

some theories would be: drink lots of water to rehydrate yourself. drink a little of what you drank the night before that caused the hangover. eat honey and your vitamins. potassium in bananas, caffeine products and greasy food, i have also hear dof gatorade, something about replenishing electrolytes, along with all salty snacks such as potato chips and pretzels. asprin afterwards may help the headache, but taking it beforehand can cause you to take in more alcohol. but tylenol can kill you if taken with alchol, something about the liver.

many of those were probably made up while drunk, or by professional drunkards, and many probably think they really do work, because of the whole "placebo affect", you know, If you think it, then your body makes it happen. i even heard some cancer patients that took a placebo, that was said to cure cancer, but was just a sugar pill, made the patients miraculously recover from cancer. so if you come up with your own remedy, like bang your head onthe wall or eat broken glass, and believe it will cure the hangover, you may feel like it went away.

when you have a hangover you are sensitive to temperature changes, so the 'ol cold shower may make your head ache worse.

we were talking about this in biology class and even asked the teacher, who didnt know anything about it, and looked at us funny.

So you turned 21 and can now legally drink, so you binging on alcohol, and not being an experienced drinker, probably meant your body was less use to it, and less able to cope with it than if you were a regualr drunkard.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

It's the dark colourings in drink that give heavier hangovers. Hence why spirits like Vodka or Gin don't give people hangovers and real drink like Guinness or red wine does.

I spent from age 17 to 22 with a permanent hangover. That's college and uni for you.
Could drink 12-14 pints of Guinness a night and be quite alright. Nowadays if I even have one glass of wine or a couple of pints I'm on the floor! 
It's nice to be drinking Coke when everyone's on their 10th pint - I know I'm not going to be hungover and they are.


----------

